# My Train CaseMy Tiny MAC Collection



## jakluk4 (Sep 11, 2007)

oooooooo Im still pretty new to MAC....I used to be a Bare Escentuals girl, and to be honest, with 4 boys in the house, never made the time to amper myself and buy myself makeup.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But, thats changing now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My collection is small......but I am loving what I have, and have been bitten by the MAC bug indeed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My train case


























this happened to be my very 1st thread to!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Im loving Spectra!!!!!!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow! You have quite a lot of bare essentials. Welcome to Spectra!


----------



## n_c (Sep 11, 2007)

U've got a nice collection, very neat too


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 11, 2007)

looking good!!


----------



## Weasel (Sep 11, 2007)

oooh your traincase is so neat and tidy! look at all the pretty BE pots!
enjoy mac hehe =]


----------



## makeba (Sep 11, 2007)

Its all so neat and purty!!!  You have done good!  Ya got you a nice case and your on your way to lookin even more beautiful.  I have 3 kids and  felt the same way you did about pampering myself but that has changed now.  I realize i still need to take care of myself inside and out and so do you!!
stay blessed!


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 12, 2007)

I like your case! Very organized!


----------



## Jot (Sep 12, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## stephie06 (Sep 12, 2007)

i like your case, where'd you get it?


----------



## blondebunny76 (Sep 12, 2007)

Your traincase is so well organized.


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 13, 2007)

i like your case too! looks like theres room for more makeup! =]


----------



## jakluk4 (Sep 13, 2007)

ooooooooo thank you gals so much!  sorry I havnt been back sooner, my baby started preschool yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so its been hectic here, with an emotional mommy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes, yes!  LOTS of room for my goodies....the case is huge!  seriously!  I just bought it off of eBay.....I had a caboodles, but that didnt work out so good! I was a bit nervous, to buy off eBay, but I took a gamble, and I tell ya, couldnt be happier.  I have a few girlfriends now who are going to follow my lead, and buy themselves one as well.  Train cases are hard to find....Sephora has one at $90, but its a tad small....and as a mom to 4, I more things I can do with $225 besides buying a MAC brand case, which is also on the small side! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heres the link, if anyone is interested:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PRO-ALUMINUM...QQcmdZViewItem

the store is called 
*vital*spirit*



hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  a good case was kinda tricky to find!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, to fill it with more MAC is the next goal!


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi there ~ I ran across your pix & was so excited. I just purchased this case yesterday! I took a chance b/c the pix of it aren't the greatest. I'm glad to see your pix ~ I hope I don't have to wait too long too get the case! I have been collecting MAC for years and cannot believe I hadn't gotten a case sooner. I'm glad you said it was a good size. The one at Sephora is too small, I agree. 
Have a great time with your boys and filling up that train case!


----------



## Noel (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey! I just wanted to say thanks for letting us all know where you got your traincase at! I've been thinking about buying the $90 Sephora train case, but ughh...it's so expensive to dish out money like that when I could instead buy some lovely MAC items, hehe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have so inspired me to buy the one on eBay instead! *woot* So thanks for saving me some bucks, haha! Oh, and is there anyway you could take some pictures of your train case closed? I would love to see a better picture of the whole train case than the one provided on the eBay link. Thanks in advanced if you can!!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice collection.  Love the case.


----------



## jakluk4 (Sep 20, 2007)

SURE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  if u want diff pics, let me know, i can take some for you!  Im so glad I shared my deal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  seriously, its JUST a box....altho u dont want a cheap piece of garbage (like the caboodles that seem to fall apart on me) but, why spend the money, when you can buy more MAC instead
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was able to buy a box, and go to MAC and but lipglosses, shadows, and the feline liner!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so far, Im LOVING this box!!!!!!  no problems at all!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here it is closed, compared to the caboodles box.......


----------



## jakluk4 (Sep 20, 2007)

oh, and the sephora box for $90 is 13 x 8 1/2 x 8 1/2"

the ebay box is 14.5" x 11.5" x 9.5"

it makes a huge difference!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice! I love how organized you are!


----------



## jakluk4 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you! :loveya:
when u have 4 sons in the house, i think ur middle name becomes Organized!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 20, 2007)

Haha! Wow, 4 sons, that's quite a handful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Organization makes me happy and keeps me from going absolutely insane!


----------



## Noel (Sep 24, 2007)

Ahhhh, thank you so much jakluk4 for posting more photos of your train case up! I really appreciate you taking the time to take those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And wow, I didn't realize how large it was!!! *heart* I...must...buy..this..now, hahaha. Thank you again and continue to enjoy the joys of MAC, lol! <3


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Sep 24, 2007)

I love how you got everything so organized!! It's great


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Sep 25, 2007)

I love the case I'm going to pick one up for myself asap. I'm a Mac and Bare Escentuals girl so I love your collection so far!!  Take care.


----------



## jakluk4 (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!  if u end up ordering this case, let me know!  post piccys!


----------



## crazeddiva (Sep 28, 2007)

That case is perfect! 

Your organation skills is amazing.


----------

